# Bandit Durability Question



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

My first investment in deep stick baits for Erie was Flicker Minnows. I have caught lots of fish over the past year with them and they hold up well.
I am looking to add another deep runner to my arsenal and decided to try Bandits. This past weekend I bought three bandits and ran them out of Lorain. Of the three, one lost the rear hook while reeling in the first fish on it, the second is a translucent color and filled with water within a couple hours, and the third exhibited more paint loss from hook swing than my Flicker Minnows have lost in over a year of use.
Does anyone else have issues with Bandit durability? I contacted the manufacturer by email and have received no response. Are they really that great or should I go a different direction with my next investment in lures?
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I had one where the rear hook pulled out also

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Glad I am not alone. Anyone else have similar issues? Any advice on what I should buy next?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have been using the bandit deep walleye for 5 years now and really like them. 

Only one time the rear hook pulled out like that but it was because i was taking the hook out of big steelhead and the fish twisted in the net. Other than that ive had no issues with them. Never had one fill with water either. They always stay tuned and run straight. The only paint issues ive had is because they catch so many eyes they got teeth scratches on them! 

On a side note ive had some rapala husky jerks where the back hook pulled out and the diving lip fell off. I still use them a lot and like them.

You might have just got some bad ones.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The newest most recent ones are made I guatemala, and have not been anywhere near the quality of the ones from last year and before.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy some 800 series reef runners.

best big fish bait on Erie.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I’ve had the hooks break but never pull out. I see the scratch marks from the middle hook on the ones I run. Thought about swapping that hook out for a single in-line🤔. Never had one fill with water. I have had several Renoskys fill up though.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have dozens and I've never seen a hook pull out or fill with water. Must have been a bad batch or switch in manufacturing process. I did buy a bad batch of reef runners ~5 years ago that all filled with water.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

jamesbalog said:


> Buy some 800 series reef runners.
> 
> best big fish bait on Erie.


Thanks for the advice. I think that over time I need to build a varied arsenal. I will take your recommendation and purchase a few reef runners to try when I am back up in a couple weeks.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you need a blue/chrome


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

I appreciate everyone’s input. If anyone else has recommendations or stories, please continue to share. Good luck out there to all of you!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a ton of old bandits and my initial thought is you got a few bunk baits and maybe some bad luck. I wouldn't let these few deter you from buying more they are great baits. in the spring and fall husky jerks in size DHJ-12 are a must for Erie as well as Reef Runner 800s


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a week ago a brand new Gender Reveal which was catching many of our fish broke. It came apart on one side on the back & The hook fell off. I Was thinking about calling/emailing them. Seems like a quality problem is a brewing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

K gonefishin said:


> I have a ton of old bandits and my initial thought is you got a few bunk baits and maybe some bad luck. I wouldn't let these few deter you from buying more they are great baits. in the spring and fall husky jerks in size DHJ-12 are a must for Erie as well as Reef Runner 800s


I will probably get more bandits but will explore other options first. I have a handful of DHJ12 and like them well. More importantly, I have caught fish on them. Thanks.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

Junebug2320 said:


> Just a week ago a brand new Gender Reveal which was catching many of our fish broke. It came apart on one side on the back & The hook fell off. I Was thinking about calling/emailing them. Seems like a quality problem is a brewing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck contacting them. I emailed them this past Sunday and have still not received a response from [email protected]. Doesn’t seem like they care. Even emailed my receipt and the picture above.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

A note on the reef runners is make sure you are watching the way they pull. They need to be tuned but they catch the hell out of fish


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

loomis82 said:


> A note on the reef runners is make sure you are watching the way they pull. They need to be tuned but they catch the hell out of fish


That’s great advice. I try to remember to do that each time I deploy a different lure but mistakes happen. Thanks!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I check them after every fish. You'd be surprised how many run them and dont catch bc they dont tune them. Hold them in the water next to the boat at your trolling speed. Make sure to pull them through the water at a faster speed then your trolling to simulate them pulling faster and harder during turns.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the bandit is the best utility crank on Erie. Meaning performs well in near any weather condition. They definitely eat them. Have not had many problems with quality, but they are not perfect. Stick with them, they will become a staple.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

miked913 said:


> The newest most recent ones are made I guatemala, and have not been anywhere near the quality of the ones from last year and before.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I checked the packaging and sure enough, the ones I have are from Guatemala. Maybe that’s the problem. 
It’s been 4 business days and no response from the manufacturer. Doesn’t seem like they want my business. I know lots of folks said they are a staple but my boat may become a bandit-free zone if they don’t at least apologize. Would be even nicer if they sent a couple replacements though.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had a couple lose hooks over the years . You won't get a response from them . There's lots of good crankbait out there . Bandits definitely work but I haven't seen many days when bandits greatly out produced other cranks. There have been some tho . Don't feel like you hafta have them to catch fish tho .


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

It’s an ROI thing for me. I load up when on sale, usually around $5.50 each. Zuris and Bay Rats are twice that!!! If one does fail, just get out another. I have had zero failures other than a few hook issues and that’s normally when digging it out of a walleye or steelhead. I made a living this year with the Chrome/Blue (as mentioned earlier) and Reflection.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Get some stock color huskys p10's and reefs. Bandits work but with what you're experiencing forget them!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

oncorhynchusmykiss said:


> Good luck contacting them. I emailed them this past Sunday and have still not received a response from [email protected]. Doesn’t seem like they care. Even emailed my receipt and the picture above.


Bandit is owned by pradco now. Try this Information. https://www.pradcooutdoorbrands.com/contact/


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

K gonefishin said:


> Bandit is owned by pradco now. Try this Information. https://www.pradcooutdoorbrands.com/contact/


Well I guess that could be a reason why I did not receive a response. Let me back up a step or three and try contacting Pradco. I will send them an email and let everyone here know how it turns out. I may have high expectations for customer service but I certainly try to be fair.

Thanks again to all for your recommendations!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Why is it that RR need tuned so often I have a bunch and won't use them for that reason.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I dont have that answer on the reefs. Just know they do and they flat out catch. Doesnt take but a couple seconds to tune so I just deal with it lol. Have never had a hook issue with them or anything. Paint does come off some and some it seems they last forver, no rhyme or reason for it either. The ones the paint comes off i just paint them myself!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Nauti cat said:


> Why is it that RR need tuned so often I have a bunch and won't use them for that reason.


they use bad wire for eylets,they should use stronger diameter or heat treeted wire,it will not band.
what you expect from engeneers,they have only certificate they are engeneers.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

HappySnag said:


> they use bad wire for eylets,they should use stronger diameter or heat treeted wire,it will not band.
> what you expect from engeneers,they have only certificate they are engeneers.


I agree completely. Thank you for your input. You, sir, are a darn legend around here.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Regardless of your politics, there is a massive supply chain problem right now.
Expecting normal customer service right now is probably being unrealistic, IMHO.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bandit.....The name fits!


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

berkshirepresident said:


> Regardless of your politics, there is a massive supply chain problem right now.
> Expecting normal customer service right now is probably being unrealistic, IMHO.


All due respect, sir, but customer service and supply chain problems are two entirely separate issues. I am not expecting them to have full stocks of all baits. I am simply expecting a response that addresses my concerns satisfactorily. Whether folks are working from home or working from the office, there is no reason they should not be able to respond to an email.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

I received a response from the customer service representative at Pradco today. Thanks again to K gonefishin for pointing me in the right direction when I sent the email to the incorrect company.

The response was that I could send the baits back to them, on my own dime, and they would look at them. If the problems were not due to my use, they would replace them. This is not satisfactory to me when I sent a picture showing the damage and a picture showing my receipt from the Friday before. The receipt even includes the description of each bait shown in the picture.

I responded to the email that their response was not adequate. I told them I provided sufficient information and that they could either send me two additional replacement baits to evaluate or my boat would be a Bandit free zone in the future.

I consider this thread finished. I would like to thank each of you that took the time to offer your suggestions and advice. For those of you looking for bait recommendations, I reiterate that I have found Berkley Flicker Minnows to be great fish catchers and very durable. I will be purchasing a few more Rapala DHJ 12's, a few Reef Runner 800's to trial and a couple P-10's thanks to the advice given. Good fishing to all!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

oncorhynchusmykiss said:


> All due respect, sir, but customer service and supply chain problems are two entirely separate issues. I am not expecting them to have full stocks of all baits. I am simply expecting a response that addresses my concerns satisfactorily. Whether folks are working from home or working from the office, there is no reason they should not be able to respond to an email.


Production apparently has been moved....and QC may not be where it needs to be, yet.
How much money do you think they made on the baits you've had issues with?
How much time and effort do you realistically expect in return?


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

berkshirepresident said:


> Production apparently has been moved....and QC may not be where it needs to be, yet.
> How much money do you think they made on the baits you've had issues with?
> How much time and effort do you realistically expect in return?


I really don’t care how much money they made on the baits I purchased. If they would have performed well, or given me satisfaction through their customer service process, they would have made more money in the additional baits I would have purchased. How much they made matters not to me. If they don’t make enough, then the fault is theirs for selling at too low of a price. I know how hard I worked to make the money I spent on their junk, and that matters to me.

As far as time and effort, I expect them to be fair. I believe I sent them sufficient info to show the damaged baits and a receipt showing my purchase only a couple days before my email. 

Have a great day!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Its the fact they sold a product that should be quality and it's not. I think he's got a right to be upset. You can only blame so much on how the world is now. I know I sure as hell go to work each day and work hard just as did before all the crap hit the fan.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I fully expect to be treated properly and fairly.
But I also think that one has to realistically look at the World today and adjust expectations accordingly....until things eventually normalize.
Companies are adjusting on the fly to get product out. Distributors and retailers are doing the same thing.
Product has and will vary.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nauti cat said:


> Why is it that RR need tuned so often I have a bunch and won't use them for that reason.


Reef runners can be tricky. But once you get them down they are very effective. They are designed to "hunt" back and forth,left/right I believe.
So to tune them you want them going both left and right equally. Sometimes they will run perfectly straight. But even then a wave surge or any speed increase could cause it to shoot one way or another. But if tuned correctly it fall back in line before spinning out. The "searching" or "hunting" action of it will get bites. 
When you are tuning it. If you can see the actual eyelet move you are making to big of a correction.
There's been some discussion about it in the past on here.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

oncorhynchusmykiss said:


> I checked the packaging and sure enough, the ones I have are from Guatemala. Maybe that’s the problem.
> It’s been 4 business days and no response from the manufacturer. Doesn’t seem like they want my business. I know lots of folks said they are a staple but my boat may become a bandit-free zone if they don’t at least apologize. Would be even nicer if they sent a couple replacements though.


Don't hold your breathe, for every guy that won't buy them another 500 will, they could care less. In the world of consumer products, if a crankbait is your first world problem you are doing pretty good. Most stuff built nowadays is pretty much junk and disposable companies don't build stuff the way they used to that's for sure.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Last year...I had, what I believed looked like a top 5 fish in the brawl, come unbuttoned at the net when fishing solo. The rear hook of the bandit broke off, and I lost the fish. That was the single most upsetting day I've ever had on the water. Still shake my head in discuss... haven't had much confidence in bandits since then. I shouldn't have to wonder if the hooks are going to pull out of the bait. Especially if I have a tournament fish on.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree the hook issue is unacceptable. Simple solution and it will fix a lot for you. Look at the KO lure blanks. That what these custom painters are using. Get the blank and you can put whatever hardware you want on them and have them painted whatever color patterns you want. Pm me if you want some custom ones I know two guys that are really good at a good price


----------

